# Naxos Historical- complete discography?



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

Does anyone know of a complete Naxos Historical discography?

The one at their website (https://www.naxos.com/labels/naxos_historical-cd.htm) is incomplete since they've deleted titles that are no longer in their catalog.

Thanks.


----------

